# Realtek Wireless Problems (pls help)



## vangerzone (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey, usually my wifi is perfect and I have no problems connecting to the internet, but recently my Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC has dissapeared from device manager. This and some WAN Miniports have gone into the "Hidden Devices" category. 

When I go to properties, it says "Currently, this harware device is not connected to the computer. (Code 45)"

The list of "Hidden Devices" with this problem are:
Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
and 7 different WAN Miniports ending with:
(IKEv2)
(IP)
(IPv6)
(L2TP)
(Network Monitor)
(PPTP)
(SSTP)

I have tried restoring my computer and deleting everything, but it's still the same. Please help if you think you can.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is it switched off ?
or switched off in the bios ?

what windows version are you using

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## vangerzone (Jul 11, 2016)

etaf said:


> is it switched off ?
> or switched off in the bios ?
> 
> what windows version are you using
> ...


Not sure how to check if its switched off.. I just have windows defender/firewall, never changed anything or blocked anything on it


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Tower, all-in-1 or laptop ?


----------



## vangerzone (Jul 11, 2016)

etaf said:


> Tower, all-in-1 or laptop ?


Its an all-in-one


----------



## vangerzone (Jul 11, 2016)

Fixed it by turning off my pc and letting the battery cool down (not that it was very hot) then it was working. I went to my Wireless drivers properties and then power management and unchecked "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power."


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

All-in-1 
and Battery ?
is this a special unit , like a Sony , that I know had a battery and could work without power 
Otherwise Most do not have Batteries that run the unit 

anyway , glad its all fixed now


----------

